# General > Sport >  Scot-Ads Highland League Fixtures - 7.2.09

## Brizer2k7

Scot-Ads Highland League - 7.2.09
########################

Buckie Thistle v Deveronvale 
Cove Rangers v Nairn County 
Fort William v Rothes 
Fraserburgh v Keith 
Huntly v Forres Mechanics 
Inverurie Loco Works v Clachnacuddin 
*Wick Academy* v Lossiemouth 

all 3 p.m kick-offs

----------


## Brizer2k7

Only one match went ahead

Fraserburgh 2 v Keith 0

----------

